# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Agar barish nahi hoti ..

## chocus

Agar barish nahi hoti ..
mujhe kese musalsal uski phir aawaz aati hai?
agar hasrat ki aandhi ke koi aasaar bhi na hon
to meri kuahishein kion?
khushk patton ki terha urti phirti ..
meri hud se kai meelon parey
jaa ghar banati hain?
agar yaadon ki boondein
dasht-e-dil pe aa nahi girtein...?
to dil mein roz taza zakhm kese phoot parte hain?
agar tum phir bhi kehte ho ..
kaheen barish nahi hoti ...
mera chehra achanak kis terha phir
bheeg jata hai?
mera jism aakhir kion usey ..
mehsoos karta hai?
mujhe kese musalsal uski phir aawaaz aati hai??

----------


## RAHEN

beautiful...its v.nice...


Thanks 4 sharing....

----------


## KOHINOOR

Very Nice :up;
thnx for sharing :givefl;

----------


## Muzna

hmmm nice one  :Smile: 
thank u for sharing

----------

